# TTS inner exhausts cleaning



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Anyone know of a good product to get the exhausts, in particular the two inner pipes, clean!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Solvol Autosol.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

brittan said:


> Solvol Autosol.


Seconded but if you don't keep on top of it the carbon build up can be a pain to remove. Fine wire wool is good - doesn't seem to mark or scratch the chrome on mine.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Yep Autosol and wire wool does the job, I used this on my old cars and it never scratched the chrome even when you used quite a lot of elbow grease.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Good to know.
So the next question, is why our diesel Tiguan has cleaner exhausts than my TTS? Am I not reving the TT enough?


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

thanks. my job for the weekend!


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

I'd agree with the above - but prevention is better than cure... so once you have got them nice and clean with autosol...

Takes just a minute to do this. Wax the exhausts... I use one of the spray-on quick wax products you can get. You'll find that you can simply wipe off the carbon build up when you clean the car, then re-apply the wax of course. Much the same principle as waxing alloys to make them easier to clean up. I kept my mk3 S3's exhausts immaculately clean by doing that and the dealer actually asked me how I'd kept them like that when I traded it in against my new TTS  Try it and see for yourself...


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Same routine myslef Piker and as you say it works. Top tip as they say.


----------



## gixerste (Dec 13, 2010)

jryoung said:


> Good to know.
> So the next question, is why our diesel Tiguan has cleaner exhausts than my TTS? Am I not reving the TT enough?


I was thinking the same about my TT S line, the internals of my F30 330d exhaust where still cleaner after 7000 miles more on the clock ????


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I used baking soda and water paste to get tough stains out.

And then wax and a squirt of wd40 makes it easier next time.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

I just cleaned mine today. Some 00 grade wire will (don't worry won't scratch) and Maguires NXT all metal Polish. Used suds water and wire wool to clean exhausts. Soot came off with hardly any pressure. Rinsed and dried with microfiber cloth. Then polished with the maguires which also protects. Here's pics.
View attachment 1


Hope it helps.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

swanny78 said:


> I just cleaned mine today. Some 00 grade wire will (don't worry won't scratch) and Maguires NXT all metal Polish. Used suds water and wire wool to clean exhausts. Soot came off with hardly any pressure. Rinsed and dried with microfiber cloth. Then polished with the maguires which also protects. Here's pics.
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. i have ordered the wire wool and the product mentioned in an earlier post. i will post some pics when done, before and after.

Yours looks superb!


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I used this, done a good job, the soot just wiped away easily:
http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cl ... aner-473ml
I actually used it on the whole car to clean it up after washing it, removing any leftover adhesive from its delivery packaging and any light swirls from the cleaning process at the dealership.

Then I sealed the whole car (except glass) with a ceramic coating, which works like a long lasting wax, making it easier to clean in future (including the exhausts).


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks for the tip all. All 4 exhausts cleaned up nicely!


----------



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

How did you get the insides so clean? Mine just stay black!


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm finding the exhausts on my TTS are staying a lot cleaner than they did on my 8v S3. Why's that? On the S3 they'd be black as the Ace of Spades within a week of commuting to work. In my TTS, there's only ever a slight build up of the black stuff and the inners are staying very clean. Takes me a minute to clean the tail pipes up and then a quick wax/polish keeps 'em clean.

I think it pays to clean them at least once a week if you want to keep them nice and shinny - if you leave it too long between cleans, the metal can start to pit and corrode. Saw a used mk3 TTS on an Audi forecourt last week and the pipes had gone that way...


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Piker Mark said:


> ......
> I think it pays to clean them at least once a week if you want to keep them nice and shinny - if you leave it too long between cleans, the metal can start to pit and corrode. Saw a used mk3 TTS on an Audi forecourt last week and the pipes had gone that way...


+1 - Autoglym Metal Polish every week:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Just a warning chaps...chrome ain't too thick on these so overuse of wire wool will be removed if overused. Best is to avoid if you can.

I'm finding that the chrome tips being used since mk2 rs just aren't up to the job.


----------

